# AMTRAK APP



## tartan traveller (Apr 6, 2016)

We're travelling by Amtrak across the USA in a few weeks and we're trying to cut down on the weight of our bags. We currently have a huge folder with lots of different electronic tickets and reservations. Can anyone tell me if I can add my Amtrak reservations retrospectively to the app instead of having to carry the tickets? I've tried unsuccessfully so far. We're so looking froward to our trip so I've been reading this board avidly. Seems like our allocation of room 002 on most trains was a lucky one!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 6, 2016)

I save my eTickets on my phone (I use DocsToGo). That way I don't have to depend on having Internet access.


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 6, 2016)

You don't need to add your reservations to the Amtrak app. The reservations/tickets are automatically there if booked online. If you book by phone (including AGR redemption) you will need to use reservation number and other information to access the reservation. I keep PDFs of my tickets on my phone for times I don't have internet access and can't or don't want to use the app.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2016)

Instead of keeping and printing out everything and carrying everything, what I do is transfer all my reservations (train, hotel, car, etc...) to a new folder in my mail called "travel". This way, everything is in one place and I can carry it in my pocket.

As said, for the train reservations, if you have Internet access you can pull up the reservation on the screen. If you do not, the conductor has it on his/her scanner and/or can just pull it up by your name. For hotels and cars, you're most likely to be in an area that has cell service.


----------



## PeeweeTM (Apr 6, 2016)

Some US-apps don't run on non-US-registred phones. Could that have something to do with your problem?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 7, 2016)

Amtrak tickets made on line automatically show in the APP with the bar code, but on the TE in the sleeper at Union Station, I had trouble getting the APP to come us, which the Conductor smiled and said don't worry about it, then checked us in on his unit.

I also have a folder (on my IPAD and IPHONE and laptop) with a coded name (not obvious at first glance) that has all my travel documents, rail, plane, car, hotel, event, attraction, etc. but I do try to use APPs when possible.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 7, 2016)

If you have an iPhone, you can transfer your tickets from the app to the wallet app. Then they will show up on your lock screen when you get to the station.


----------

